# coffee_forums: For Sale: BNIB Delonghi Prima Donna ESAM 6600 £600 plus postage http:/



## Tweet Bot (Dec 26, 2008)

coffee_forums: For Sale: BNIB Delonghi Prima Donna ESAM 6600 £600 plus postage http://bit.ly/aThDoA

More...


----------

